# 

## Pivolub

, .              ?     . .  !

----------


## Just_me

?    - . 160, . 2.  "" - . , . , 3.  "Beer house" -. . 60, .  16.           ,    ""   .

----------


## Poltava11

,       ,     .   ,     1-. .    ,     .  -   -   ,       .

----------


## JPM

,           1- ?

----------


## Just_me

> ,       ,     .   ,     1-. .    ,     .  -   -   ,       .

    ,   "   ".     ,   ?       -   .     ""    ,   .     .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,       ,     .   ,     1-. .    ,     .  -   -   ,       .

           " ",     ?

----------


## Poltava11

> ,   "   ".     ,   ?       -   .     ""    ,   .     .

    .    ,    .    ,     , ,    ..         (        ).         ,           (       ).   

> " ",     ?

     .   .      ,    ,     4-9            . ,      ,   ,                ,                 ,        . 
..     -   ,     .

----------


## Just_me

,     .         . , ,  ,          . ,   ""  "" ( ).         ,     ,     .

----------


## wap-poltava

> .   .      ,    ,     4-9            . ,      ,   ,                ,                 ,        . 
> ..     -   ,     .

           ( -1  -  "" ).
           ,    "i"       .

----------


## JPM

Z-pub    .

----------


## 23q

*Poltava11*,    !

----------


## fabulist

,    -   .
  ".",  ,   ""   "ѳ",     "".
  ,  ,   ,  " ".)))

----------


## Poltava11

> ,    -   .
>   ".",  ,   ""   "ѳ",     "".
>   ,  ,   ,  " ".)))

     ,   "  ".   ,          . 
    2 : 1)    (  )    ,     ;
2)     -   (3  )    ,         ,    .  
..

----------


## Victorious

(BEERHOUSE)   .
 :  ,  ,  ,          (  ),   ,    .  
  ,  ,     .  ,      .

----------

